

Are new entrepreneurial ideas keeping you from getting things done? - denzil_correa
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/11/10/are-new-entrepreneurial-ideas-keeping-you-from-getting-things-done-in-the-present/?fromcat=entrepreneur

======
DanBC
You deliberately evaded the duplication filter.

Why? Your post is now a deliberate duplicate of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4769365>

In the list of "new" your post is immediately above the original post. They
wee posted 5 minutes apart.

